

Strong types and testing – in Haskell - jcurbo
http://bitemyapp.com/posts/2014-11-18-strong-types-and-testing.html

======
jcurbo
Written by the same guy (Chris Allen, aka bitemyapp) who wrote the "How I
Start - Haskell" article from the other day.
([http://howistart.org/posts/haskell/1](http://howistart.org/posts/haskell/1)
HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8618486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8618486))
I thought this was a great example of doing a real world task in Haskell and
also taking advantage of static typing.

------
codygman
A shame this one didn't get any discussion, especially from those who didn't
see the benefit in the original version.

